#ubuntu-us-co 2011-09-05
<BiggerKen> Good morning, is anyone awake and online,??
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-09-08
<ezrafree> 13
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-09-08
<Guest65559> hi, could anyone help me with ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-09-06
<tardis_travle> hello! :-)
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-09-11
<SandLug> anyone use apparmor here?
<SandLug> ping lubotu1
